# Prazipro question



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi 

I see on the bottle it says do not mix with other drugs or disease treatments. Do you think it is safe to mix with mela/pima fix?


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldn't really want to try. If either of the meds are negated by the other, its seems like a waste, especially since prazi doesnt come cheap. Just finish your prazi dose before you start mela and pima.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

meh, I do it anyways. never had a problem with mela/pima and prazi - except for mad foaming because all three cause a lot of extra foaming if you've got any bubbles produced (venturi, etc).


----------



## Gshock (Aug 23, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> meh, I do it anyways. never had a problem with mela/pima and prazi - except for mad foaming because all three cause a lot of extra foaming if you've got any bubbles produced (venturi, etc).


Ameekplec, just one question, the bottle of prazi says it will foam, and from what you just stated, your tank foams like mad from it, but I have never had it foam. I've been using the recommended dose too, is that normal? Or is my water naturally messed up?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Gshock said:


> Ameekplec, just one question, the bottle of prazi says it will foam, and from what you just stated, your tank foams like mad from it, but I have never had it foam. I've been using the recommended dose too, is that normal? Or is my water naturally messed up?


It seems to foam more if you have lots of air stones in the tank.

Ameek~

can I use full dose of both mela/pima fix or half of each? I am using it on some plecs. I used a full dose of prazi.

thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Full dose - except pump up your aeration like mad, as all three rob the water of oxygen.

Gshock, every time I've dose Prazi, I do a 60 - 80% WC prior to it. If you're not doing that, maybe something residual in the water is preventing it from bubbling - either way, I doubt it has any effect on the efficacy of the medication. Also, prazi doesn't cause nearly as much bubbling as either mela or pimafix.


----------

